# How often do your dogs vomit?



## shaggybill (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a 4 year old golden retriever who throws up about once a week, usually on the carpet in the middle of the living room if he can make it in time. It's mostly just yellow foamy-type stuff. I was just wondering if anybody had similar problems with their dogs. I've read somewhere that this can be normal. I'll be taking him to the vet here in the next week or two for a check-up, so I'll ask about it then. But in the meantime, I thought I'd ask on here if anybody else had dogs that vomit yellow foam regularly.


----------



## akmrue (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a german shepard/Lab mix. He use to throw up atleast every week. It was white/yellow foam like you are describing. I think it's pretty normal. He doesn't do it as much now though, maybe once a month. He is about 2 1/2 years old.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes. I had a GSP That use to do it, EVERYMORNING If, he wasnt fed on time. Alot of dogs tend to do that when they have a sensitive stomach...... and in addition to that, when its empty, it makes them throw up the bile. My suggestion would be to make sure that he gets fed twice a day, and at the same times everyday, if that doesnt work, he may need a small in between snack.


----------



## ktduke (Aug 24, 2008)

*Dogs that throw up*

I got one that throws up about once a week as well same thing as yours.  The wife took him to the vet Tues. and ask about it.  They said nothing to worry about as lots of dogs do it....said it could be from reflux or acid buildup in the stomach overnight - he usually throws up in the morning before being feed (if you don't feed him in the morning) he can't go past lunch.  Guess he is just like some people that start to feel sick if they have an empty stomach. 

Keith


----------



## sbrown (Aug 24, 2008)

If you vet says it is nothing to worry about then ok.... I wouldn't think it was 100% ok though. I know what you are talking about and I have had dogs that have done it, usually when something had upset their stomach or a change in their diet or they were actually sick. My wifes toy poodle is absolutely the pickiest eater I have seen and has a very sensitive stomach. We have tried several top foods and beleive it or not one of the only ones she eats regularly is pedigree. My mastiff and my lab will eat just about anything. Hope it is nothing with your dog.


----------



## english setter (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey fellows dont want to scare anyone but just put a 7year old lab down with same systems, he had liver cancer. have them checked out pronto


----------



## JerkBait (Aug 26, 2008)

my labs throw up from time to time and they usually wait till its somewhere like the house where i have to clean it up.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 26, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> my labs throw up from time to time and they usually wait till its somewhere like the house where i have to clean it up.



That is why my critters stay OUTside


----------



## JerkBait (Aug 26, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> That is why my critters stay OUTside



well kids throw up on the floors to but you dont send them outside


----------



## Redbow (Aug 27, 2008)

Both my Dogs throw up at times,,but not too often and its the yellow foamy looking stuff. 

I find they throw up after eating grass at times or drinking too much water! One of my Dogs is a Golden Retriever and the other is a Hound.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 28, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> well kids throw up on the floors to but you dont send them outside



I have to agree with that one. My dogs are house broke better than my two year old son...... that pee's on everything.............


----------



## fishfinder1 (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a two year old blue tick female that spews every time she gets in the dog box.


----------



## ktduke (Sep 7, 2008)

Did you take your dog to the vet?  Find out anything?


----------



## weedahoe (Oct 27, 2008)

My 3 Mastiffs are fine but my one Rott will do it everytime in the back of my truck. He always leaves me a gift.......always. Ive never had a dog that gets car sick before but he sure does.


----------



## fast64 (Nov 16, 2008)

weedahoe said:


> My 3 Mastiffs are fine but my one Rott will do it everytime in the back of my truck. He always leaves me a gift.......always. Ive never had a dog that gets car sick before but he sure does.



Kind of an old thread, but anyways, my old dog used to get car sick.Usually not on trips across town but if she was in the car over 15-20 minutes it was guaranteed. I asked the vet about it and he recommended that I give her a Dramamine pill before a trip. I tried it and it worked like a charm. She used to throw up when we got to Gray from Macon but after I started giving her the medicine she made it to Jersey without getting sick on two dosages. She was a 'Houla/pit mix and one pill was enough for her, but you may want to adjust that for a Rott.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 16, 2008)

*They vomit whenever they eat grass*

they do it to purge their stomachs. Infrequently.


----------

